# How close can a wall be to a window?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I have never heard of a restriction but we usually try to leave enough for the trim. But when you are trying to squeeze in an egress window against a concrete wall, we just do it, to bad for the guy doing the trim.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

As Neil says, depends on the trim. 

If no trim wanted, you could share the stud and jack stud as your walls end stud, but needing room to operate the window is needed. 

ED


----------



## Mark Harvey (Apr 20, 2009)

Where I am there is no building code suggesting window placement. It usually falls under common sense. But, I have done reno work on some small summer cabins that have had similar issues with windows ... and doors. It really is a matter of functionality and appearance. If you're happy, go for it. If your really concerned, call your local building safety code office and ask.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

We have put a little jog in the last 16" of the wall too, to get away from the window.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

It doesn't matter. Put it wherever it looks best. Or, if you have to, move the window.


----------

